# Support for Katie Jig Freehand Routing



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

That Bob is purty darn smart!

I did my second box with the Katie Jig on the table. It took 13 minutes even with changing the bits out in the table.

You are spot on with the table suggestion as my second box was near perfect. (Tear out was slight problem but I know how to fix that)

Support is a problem (at for me it is) when using the KJ freehand. 

My creative vibes kicked in. I made the support to attach to the KJ to solve the issue. It can easily be moved from side to side since it has thru slots.

I plan to make a sturdier one out of Delrin (I may just glue a stiffener to outside edge of this one) , though I did not get any deflection during use. 

I plan to use thumb knobs in the future to attach the support but extra socket screws was the only thing I have on hand. 

I also show the support arm I use to support my KJ. I borrowed the idea from John Lucus (Real Woodworking Pioneer) of "Woodshop Demos" on making it foldable. 

I added an adjustable height leg so I can use on any of my benches plus
I plan on attaching it to my Jaw horse and using the KJ outside on the porch where Dust is not as big an issue. 

I was able to make a box with the same dimensions as the previous two in less than 6 minutes. I use my FS 1010 router for the dovetail bit and my DW621 for the pattern bit. 

I also used spacers between the forks this time around - I did not do that with the first freehand box.

In the shot where I show the set up for during the slot - you can see the router table I have been building for 10 years - I still have the cabinet to do but I use the table frequently. As opposed to a regular staight cutter for the slot - a screw slot bit would leave the attachment arms stronger.

Greg


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg...

how do you like that festool vac???


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Greg...
> 
> how do you like that festool vac???


I like it - but I like my Fein even better. The Fein has a lot more capacity, and now that they have varible speed they work well with the Sanders. The old feins worked well wit hall the festool tools - except the sander.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

*Latest change to support - thumb knobs added*

I went by Lowes today and picked up the thumb knobs to replace the socket screws.

Greg


----------

